# HELP needed by Oz-trippers!



## 101928 (Nov 27, 2006)

I feel very lucky to have found this great site but I have spent so much time reading that the housework is mounting!!!!

We are an Australian husband & wife with a 17yo son (living in Hobart, Tasmania) who have enjoyed yachting, caravanning & motorhoming around our own country (& the Nth island of New Zealand) & are booked to fly to Munich via London in Late May 07. 
We are planning to hire a motorhome in Munich (any recommendations re hire Co's very welcome) and do a loop to Slovenia (Bled), Nthn Italy, across Sthn France coast to Barcelona (for a little taste of Spain!) and back up thru France, Switz, Austria to Munich.

This will be our last "family" holiday(as 17yo will be off to Uni & future holidays will then be just the 2 of us!) & I so want it to be memorable for all the right reasons......not that it was the holiday from hell!!!

Is this a do-able & realistic sketchy plan for a 19 day hire or would it be too rushed?? Sadly, we can't extend any longer due to to 17yo's schooling timetable .

I would be very grateful for any input & advice from members that may help in our planning.

Many thanks in anticipation,

Cheers from "Down Under"

Maree.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Maree and welcome to the site. Your plans sound wonderful and I'm sure lots of people will be along with advice soon.

We met a couple of Australians doing the Grand Tour last spring - they've only just gone home so guess they have lots of advice to pass on. I'll ask if they mind me passing on their e-mail address. They bought a motorhome in Holland and sold it - to a guaranteed buyer, when they finished. 

Shame you have not got more time. Europe is big and, more relevant, driving is not as easy as in Oz so distances covered without strain, are not as great. Still, you can see a lot of it in 19 days !

G


----------



## 101928 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks so much G,

It would great to be prepared as well as we can be beforehand & so I hope your Aussie friends won't mind guiding us a little too. Yes,I guess it will be quite a different experience to what we are used to. 
It sounds from reading some of Bognor Mike's journal of his France trip in May/June that we should opt for a M/H with aircon!
Thanks again for the welcome, I just know this is going to be a favourite site!!

Cheers, Maree.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Maree

welcome to the site. How many miles do you work your trip out to be

stew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Me again Maree. I'm pretty sure my Oz friends would not mind sharing experiences of the trip with you but they have taken their contact address off their website and I don't want to send it to you on an open forum.

Are you going to subscribe to MHF ? If so you'll get a private message box and I can send it to you that way. If you can send private messages to me now ( see PM button at bottom of my message) can you send your e-mail address that way and I'll pass it to them ?
G


----------



## JSR (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Maree,

Just put your trip into my route planner (less the Slovenia leg): Munich - Milan - Genoa - Monaco - Marseilles - Barcelona/Barcelona - Montpellier - Lyon - Zurich - Innsbruck - Munich, and it comes out at roughly 3400ks.

Using my own estimate of preferred daily driving time that comes out at 9 driving days and 10 days sightseeing (assuming you are including the arrival and departure dates in your 19 days). Before the experts pick holes in my figures, I admit that they are very simplistic but not too far from reality I think.

So the answer to your question is, yes it's do-able. Personally I prefer quality to quantity and were I you, would rather see perhaps 3/4 countries
properly than 7 very briefly.

Whatever you decide - enjoy.

Cheers,

Jack


----------

